# Greetings



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi I'm Oli and I'm new here. Always fancied a decent coffee machine but limited space in our tiny kitchen has meant I've had to make do with a tassimo for now. But now I'm going to be moving soon into a house with a proper sized kitchen so I've bought myself a gaggia classic from eBay and I have my eye on a grinder in the for sale section on here.. Need to get my post count up a bit


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OliG said:


> Hi I'm Oli and I'm new here. Always fancied a decent coffee machine but limited space in our tiny kitchen has meant I've had to make do with a tassimo for now. But now I'm going to be moving soon into a house with a proper sized kitchen so I've bought myself a gaggia classic from eBay and I have my eye on a grinder in the for sale section on here.. Need to get my post count up a bit


Welcome!


----------



## mwardm (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome, Oli. Whereabouts are you in the country, if you don't mind wasting a post?


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome Oli. I too am new and originally from Filton Bristol, which is where I think I saw you were from on another post.

Am I correct?


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey guys. Yes I'm from Bristol. Currently living in the southville area.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Hey guys. Yes I'm from Bristol. Currently living in the southville area.


Lots of great coffee in Bristol!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow that is a familiar sounding tale....regarding your classic...I can fully recommend you upgrade the steam arm - assuming you like milk in your coffee - I went with the Rancillio v3 and it's great.


----------

